# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Na doorslikken niet ongesteld?

## Diva123

hoi allemaal,
Ik heb me pil doorgeslikt omdat ik op vakantie ging,
deze week heb ik een stopweek en zou dus ongesteld moeten worden
maar ik word het maar niet, morgen moet ik weer beginnen met me volgende strip, ik heb voor en na de vakantie seks met mijn vriend gehad, soms met condoom, en altijd met pilgebruik
kan ik zwanger zijn? wat moet ik doen?

xx

----------

